# Scrapers



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

http://www.harborfreight.com/100-piece-industrial-quality-single-edge-utility-blades-39748.html They are great for scraping wood. They actually work better than a conventional flat card scraper on wood edges, 3/4 to 1" thick. Card scrapers can "rock" on narrow edges.


----------



## rtutsky (Oct 14, 2012)

With some practice I don't have a problem with a card scraper "rocking" on narrow edges. I have never used utility blades as wood scrapers but I imagine they wouldn't work as well as you can't put a hook on the blade edge.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I've tried razor blades as scrapers, but found a card scraper works better for me. The razors do work great for scraping old gaskets from engines, transmissions and machines.


----------

